# fish going to top of water.



## bankai01 (Nov 28, 2007)

hi i need some help what to do. i have just added my driftwood to my tank after 4 days of soaking it. the fish seem to be acting strange they seem to be coming to the surface of the water and jump than go back down. i think there is something wrong with my water caused by the driftwood can someone help me quick. do i need to take the driftwood back out..and do a fish tank change


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

bankai01 said:


> hi i need some help what to do. i have just added my driftwood to my tank after 4 days of soaking it. the fish seem to be acting strange they seem to be coming to the surface of the water and jump than go back down. i think there is something wrong with my water caused by the driftwood can someone help me quick. do i need to take the driftwood back out..and do a fish tank change




What you need to do is to do water tests. What are the proximities of your tank. When your fish are gasping for air, it tend to be the water quality and water changes need to be done. Make sure you only take 25% of the water out no more then that. It will put alot of stress if you take more out. I recommend you do water testing asap and post it so we can give you further information on what to do. But for now water changes should help.


----------



## bankai01 (Nov 28, 2007)

the ammonia is the problem ph is ok, the drift wood ammonia spiked it right now im doing a 50% water change.


----------



## bankai01 (Nov 28, 2007)

also i noticed there are a lot of mini air bubbles , littler particles from the wood?


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

bankai01 said:


> also i noticed there are a lot of mini air bubbles , littler particles from the wood?


same thing happened when I put my driftwood in after my ammonia levels spiked up alittle......all you have to do is juss keep up wit water changes and should be fine. When you were soaking the driftwood in water was it the original tank water or juss normal tap water?

But either way the bubbles will disappear over time and water changes will get rid of ammonia......but i still recommend getting a test kit anyways to have aside.


----------



## bankai01 (Nov 28, 2007)

i have a test kit , i soaked it in tap water...now i took my wood and have air pumps working and i boiled the drift wood and a lot of colour came out.


----------

